# Heat Treat Ovens



## watercrawl (Jun 9, 2011)

All information discussed below is based on information and pricing from www.usaknifemaker.com

Any of you guys own a Sugar Creek HT oven? Their 24" model can be had for about $220 less than the 22.5" model from Evenheat for what I believe is comparable programming models. I don't want to save a few bucks unless the Sugar Creek is good. I've read some favorable reviews, but if it's really a good oven, why don't more people have them if they're so much cheaper? All I ever hear about is the Evenheat ovens....makes me curious if there is a reason.

Also, I'm still rather confused about the Orton temp controller with the Sugar Creek as I don't understand if it comes as a separate thing and I would have to hook it up, or what because it's not an option on Sugar Creek's website. That's a question I can ask Tracy though, but if any of you know before I ask I wouldn't mind the answer.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't have one yet, but have talked to a few people that do. They say it is a great kiln and would recommend it. I asked Tracy a few questions about it..It has a max temp of 2100* and i think if you order it with the controller, it comes wired.


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 9, 2011)

So it looks like, after talking to Sugar Creek, that you can either get the controller pre-wired, or add it later. The maximum temp is 2,100. 

I think I might go for the base model and have to babysit the darn thing for now and know that I can add the digital controller at a later date. Saving $500 might just get me my heat treat oven sooner rather than later.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 9, 2011)

I have an oven with a controller that goes up to around 2k, but for HT I have not used the controller yet, I just babysit the oven so that I can fine tune the temp.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a pretty cool kiln. Thanks Adam for posting info on it.

M


----------



## l r harner (Jun 9, 2011)

i have an 18 inch even heat and am looking at getting a 40 inch er from tim Z as he has great pricing (tracys might not be bad ether )
cant saw anything on the sugger or paragon tho as i hav enot had my hands on them i have been around kilns for most ofmy life tho due to pottery and what not and can say that there are only a few things that i woudl want different in a even heat and from what i here mostly al that has been fixed with the newer kilns 

bang for the buck there are hard to beat


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

I too am looking at an Evenheat from Tim Zowada. 

http://www.tzknives.com/horizontalkilns.html


Tim's also got salt bath kilns available too....
http://www.tzknives.com/saltkiln.html


----------

